# More throw up?



## Gaylordlizard (Jan 3, 2021)

Hi everyone,

I've been feeding momo only a single or half mealworm every week. I've noticed some black specks on the netting and clear side of his enclosure that seems like throw up. Momo is acting fine above all else but I'm wondering why is he throwing up a little every time I feed him? I thought mealworms were safer and better than crickets...should I switch things up again?

Thank you in advance


----------



## MantisMart (Jan 3, 2021)

Gaylordlizard said:


> I've been feeding momo only a single or half mealworm every week.


why? Thats not enough food.


----------



## Gaylordlizard (Jan 3, 2021)

MantisMart said:


> why? Thats not enough food.


That's exactly what I want to know. I give Momo that much because he's an adult male and really won't eat much- he usually drops the mealworm half way through, can't even finish the whole thing. So, why_ _is he throwing up then? I don't think it's his poop...


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Jan 3, 2021)

Potentially he ate a bad mealworm, it happens. Give him lots of honey and water.


----------



## Gaylordlizard (Jan 3, 2021)

MrGhostMantis said:


> Potentially he ate a bad mealworm, it happens. Give him lots of honey and water.


Oh. I mean they're all from the same batch and brand. Maybe I should just throw it out and hope that the next batch doesn't have that effect on him? I gave him honey a couple days ago but I can do more. I also just cleaned his enclosure out thoroughly, so hopefully that did something too.


----------



## MrGhostMantis (Jan 3, 2021)

Gaylordlizard said:


> Oh. I mean they're all from the same batch and brand. Maybe I should just throw it out and hope that the next batch doesn't have that effect on him? I gave him honey a couple days ago but I can do more. I also just cleaned his enclosure out thoroughly, so hopefully that did something too.


No I mean, sometimes there is just a bad mealworm with some sort of bacteria in it.


----------

